# Henry taylor carving tools



## scottdaddy

I will have to check then out. Thank you!


----------



## helluvawreck

Although most of my carving tools are Swiss Made. I have some Henry Taylor tools and I really do like them as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DanTreshal

I agree Pfiel are far better tools, the quality is consistent and they arrive sharp. HT are not what they used to be.


----------

